# To share the seed of Golden Rod free?



## ej.apiary (Feb 27, 2020)

Anybody who has Golden Rod seeds to share, 
please let me know. I need a lot of them. 
Of course, postage is on me.

Thanks !


----------



## DrakeJ (Apr 17, 2020)

Still looking for seed? Have acres of several types. Couple months away from being pickable thought. Mid to late sept best.


----------

